# Could this male give me show big ears?



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I want to work with big ears. I have a red bi color female aka salamander. Who is pretty nice not perfect. 

I am not crazy about this males color but his form to me looks really good best big ear I have seen in a long time. I am not sure I should buy him? So could someone help me. I want to breed fish with good form first work on color later. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1381355790
The male 










My female I don't like her dorsel fin. 









This photo shows her color well


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I only have an hour left to get him. I really love everything about him but his color. I should just wait for the perfect fish? Or am I being too picky?


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

Did you get him? He is pretty, sorry i am not qualify to give you any advice in show forms =(.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

no she didnt .


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I let him go but he did not sell so I might email the breeder. 

All the other big ears are awful looking bad bad fins and poor form.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I would have bought him. Here's why. He may not give you show quality on his own but he would improve your female and that's the name of the game. Improve and improve until you get quality. Your female has a pretty rough anal. His looks pretty good. His dorsal is a nice fan shape. Hers is rough with reduced webbing. Now, his topline looks a bit wonky to me but hers looks OK. She is reddish and he's carrying a lot of red so you would actually be working away from salamander and towards red with that pair. I would look for a non red salamander for either of these OR work into your line later on if you buy him. The blueish yellowish ones are what I'm referring to.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Ilikebutterflies said:


> I would have bought him. Here's why. He may not give you show quality on his own but he would improve your female and that's the name of the game. Improve and improve until you get quality. Your female has a pretty rough anal. His looks pretty good. His dorsal is a nice fan shape. Hers is rough with reduced webbing. Now, his topline looks a bit wonky to me but hers looks OK. She is reddish and he's carrying a lot of red so you would actually be working away from salamander and towards red with that pair. I would look for a non red salamander for either of these OR work into your line later on if you buy him. The blueish yellowish ones are what I'm referring to.


In the photo on the right his top line looks weird but on the left it looks good to me. I think in the right photo his body is kind of turned like he is doing that shimmy. 

I emailed the breeder asking if he still had him. We will see. I think he could help make some nice fish. I do love the blue yellow bi color/ salamander. That is what I would want to work towards. 

Thanks no I will just have to see if the breeder still has him. Because lately the selection of big ears I have been seeing is not good. Lots have pectorals that are as big as their tail.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Well I got him. The breeder still has him and he is selling him to me the deal is made. So that's my new pair. My daughter who is 4 bought him for my birthday haha that's what I say.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol Congrats!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Ya! Congrats


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am excited I will be getting this male on Monday. Can't wait to see him in real life. Will post photos and I am going to start conditioning soon. I can't wait to breed these big ears.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I got him today. He is big and healthy. He looks way better in real life his color is amazing it changes in the lighting. His fins are good his top line is ok but my female has a good one. so I think I could get some nice fish from these 2 Fingers crossed. I will start conditioning soon. 

I will get photo tomorrow when he is rested and not stressed.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad he got there safely.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yay! More babies for me ! lol glad he's safely home


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Photos are in the betta picture area.


----------

